# No added sugar Alpen



## pat.y

Ok my nurse said there must be a cereal out there somewhere that I can eat. She said the oats may well not spike me if mixed with more complex stuff. So has anyone tried the above ?


----------



## Robin

Swings and roundabouts! What you gain by eating the oats raw, with the added seeds, you may lose on the dried fruit in it. Only way is to test and see, and Alpen's expensive! I got some 'Swiss style no sugar added Muesli' in Lidl before Christmas, which didn't cause me any spikes  (and tasted just like Alpen) but the last couple of times I've been they haven't had it. Maybe worth checking out, because if you're going to have to feed the rest of the packet to the birds, at least you haven't spent a fortune!


----------



## Mark Parrott

I make my own sugar free muesli but it spike me off the chart!  Might try it again and take the fruit out.


----------



## pat.y

Well at least all the food I buy, try and can't eat gets a good home. Goes to my very hard up daughter with a mortgage and 3 kids and only her husband working right now. I'm her food bank.


----------



## pat.y

I got the no added sugar swiss type muesli from Aldi.


----------



## Pine Marten

I really like Alpen but it doesn't like me . I am finding that Tesco plain oats, or Jordan jumbo oats are better, and I make them with almond milk. They spike a little, but make a change now and again from mushrooms/eggs/bacon/whatever.


----------



## AlisonM

Muesli doesn't work for me, sends me sky high. I stick to quality oatmeal that I get from the local health food shop or occasionally a farm shop. Cut oats rather than rolled because they're less processed and therefore cause less of a rise. I let them soak overnight in the unsweetened almond milk then bung them in the microwave when I'm ready. The more processing involved in producing a cereal, the worse the spike is for me.


----------



## Robin

I find I'm OK with muesli as long as I either have it with yogurt, or a tiny bit of milk and not let it soak in too long. Its as if the soaking pre digests the oats for me and sends my levels soaring.


----------



## pat.y

Jumbo oats spike me as mush as rolled. That's why nurse said try them as muesli with other complex stuff in.


----------



## Pine Marten

We have a Holland & Barratt nearby - has anyone tried their coarse oatmeal? (They do a medium one too.) Is this noticeably different from, say, jumbo oats?


----------



## DeusXM

The fundamental issue you've got though is a bowl of cereal is, as far as your body's concerned, a bowl of sugar. Fine, some cereals may be a little slower to break down but at the end of it, you're ultimately trying to eat the one thing that your body is unable to metabolise safely.

There may indeed be a cereal out there that has less of an impact but in all honesty I would be inclined to look at an alternative food for breakfast.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I can't touch any cereals.  It's yoghurt & berries for me.  I can get away with a light sprinkling of all bran on top.


----------



## AlisonM

The only real problem I have with muesli is the dried fruit, that's the real source of pure sugar for me. I can have a home made yoghurt with a handful of fresh berries, no problem. Or, oatmeal, no fruit and that's also fine. Combine the two though and all hell's out for noon, if I had it with dried fruit as well, I'd be stratospheric in no time so I follow the KISS principle and avoid, over-processed oats, dried fruit unless I'm out of jelly babies and never combine fruit and grains in any form. It works for me.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

I'm another that cannot easily cope with any cereals. Well... I can... But I have to treat them in the same way that I would a couple of doughnuts or big slab of iced fruitcake.

Added to which things tend to hit my levels faster in the mornings anyway! After a number of experiments I just concluded that 'All cereal is evil'


----------



## khskel

I'm fine with my low GL granola and burgen for breakfast.


----------



## Northerner

When I was first diagnosed my regular breakfast was either two weetabix, a bowl of branflakes or a bowl of oatso-simple with honey. That was until I started testing my levels an hour after eating    

A shame, because I did like them, but given that I currently need 7 units for a slice of Burgen toast, taken nearly an hour before eating, there's no way I could work things out that would allow me to eat them


----------



## Mark Parrott

Mentioning Burgen, if I have 1 slice I'm fine. If I have 2, I shoot up by about 4mmols!


----------



## khskel

I wonder If we will ever find out why we are all so different in carb tolerance? It really is a funny old game!


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> I wonder If we will ever find out why we are all so different in carb tolerance? It really is a funny old game!


There was some recent research that was laying the blame at gut bacteria - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-35193414 - sounds very logical


----------



## khskel

Northerner said:


> There was some recent research that was laying the blame at gut bacteria - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-35193414 - sounds very logical


Makes some sense. It could explain a lot


----------



## pat.y

The Aldi no added sugar swiss muesli was a hit. Started to cook lunch and needed a jelly baby 3.3.


----------



## pat.y

My nurse said that I am one of the most carb sensitive people she's ever met.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I'm tempted to give it a go. Did you use almond milk?


----------



## pat.y

No semi skimmed and only a splash in a small amount of muesli.


----------

